

Watch Reddit front page votes in real time - nh
http://erqqvg.com/vizeddit/?v=3.0

======
mattezell
Quite nice! I assume this is using the api? I would be interested to learn a
bit more about how this was created. I also like the root of this site
(<http://erqqvg.com/>) - quite an interesting way to watch the front page.

